# Exhaust look; is it just me?



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

I used to love the dual exhaust on the Maxima, the Altima, pretty much any dual exhaust car. Now that I have the GTO, with it's BIG dual exhausts, everything else just looks kind of lame. Anybody else notice this?

I actually think the rear end of the Goat is one of it's best features.


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

I concur...


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

Ditto :agree 

Would love to get the Borla exhaust with the FIVE inch tips.

Saw a G6 GTP today with dual 2 inchers and it looked a little anemic when compared to the goat


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

MeanGoat said:


> Ditto :agree
> 
> Would love to get the Borla exhaust with the FIVE inch tips.
> 
> Saw a G6 GTP today with dual 2 inchers and it looked a little anemic when compared to the goat


:rofl:


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

Help me out here EEZ GOAT, what the hell does that emoticon mean?!


----------



## PHOTOGOAT (Feb 17, 2006)

I agree, the stance of these cars really highlight the wide track look. From the rear, they look low, wide and mean. The Borla 5's look like chrome cannons.......:cool


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

2" gtp tips to skinny


----------



## GTO_400 (Jul 7, 2005)

Personaly I think there are a little bold and don't flow with the car. I really like these tips on this Monaro they flow with the body lines a lot better







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## s2gordon (Dec 15, 2005)

:agree 
I love the size of the tips. I think it would look much better if it flowed with the bumper, like the tips on the Acura TL.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Hmmm, I don't know. I like how purposeful they look; like they're there to kick but and nothing else matters. If they flowed with the bumper? I'd have to see it.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

noz34me said:


> I used to love the dual exhaust on the Maxima, the Altima, pretty much any dual exhaust car. Now that I have the GTO, with it's BIG dual exhausts, everything else just looks kind of lame. Anybody else notice this?
> 
> I actually think the rear end of the Goat is one of it's best features.


You know what? I also like the exhaust tips on the Maxima. So much that I paired an '04 Maxima with the goat. I just wish the goat had the Bose system that the Max has.


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

Personally i don't like anything wider than 3". Beyond that it just seems ostentatious. To me, tips should be a subtle, understated feature that complements the car rather than acts as a showpiece. 

and 5" tips? good lord that's just rediculous.


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

CrabhartLSX said:


> Personally i don't like anything wider than 3". Beyond that it just seems ostentatious. To me, tips should be a subtle, understated feature that complements the car rather than acts as a showpiece.
> 
> and 5" tips? good lord that's just rediculous.


:agree


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

CrabhartLSX said:


> Personally i don't like anything wider than 3". Beyond that it just seems ostentatious. To me, tips should be a subtle, understated feature that complements the car rather than acts as a showpiece.
> 
> and 5" tips? good lord that's just rediculous.


Then you'd probably hate the Corsa exhaust I had on my '98 C5. Click on the pic for larger view.


----------



## bluebyeu05 (Mar 14, 2006)

the borla tips way too big def looks out of place.more like a ricer. as for corsa ive got them on my goat and fills nicely and the sound with lts makes it even better.


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Then you'd probably hate the Corsa exhaust I had on my '98 C5. Click on the pic for larger view.


Ovals are better than 5" circles. It's not something i would do but it's your car and your call.


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

Here's what i've done in the past:

On my camaro i used 3" black chrome tips. In hindsight i would probably have been more happy with shorter tips, and probably chrome or stainless. The black chrome is very hard to see from the back.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v48/Crabhart/new5.jpg

On my truck i bought a pair of OEM 1971-72 corvette tips, they're only 2" outlets with rectangular enclosures.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v48/Crabhart/exhaust2.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v48/Crabhart/exhaust3.jpg


----------



## bvestfal (Mar 18, 2006)

*exhaust*

don't know about you guys,but love the look & especial the sound. can't help,but to smile when i hear 4cyl. w/ after market exhaust drive by:lol:


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

bvestfal said:


> don't know about you guys,but love the look & especial the sound. can't help,but to smile when i hear 4cyl. w/ after market exhaust drive by:lol:


I hope you are *NOT*talking about a ricer!!!!:lol:


----------

